# Fighters Only Magazine



## LoneRider (May 27, 2009)

I recently purchased the 3rd issue of Fighters Only (US Edition) magazine at my base's PX, having read a couple issues prior (one UK and one US) and found it to be a great monthly digest for those of us forever on the go and not having the time to always religiously follow MMA (That being said I've seen a couple recent UFCs at the DFAAC here in the Sandbox, owing to MMA's popularity in the military). 

I especially like its conditioning sections and plan to integrate some of its routines and exercises into my own conditioning routines and use some of its concepts to build my own home gym.

I was wondering what non-MMA noobs and non-future practicioners thought of this publication.


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2009)

LoneRider said:


> I recently purchased the 3rd issue of Fighters Only (US Edition) magazine at my base's PX, having read a couple issues prior (one UK and one US) and found it to be a great monthly digest for those of us forever on the go and not having the time to always religiously follow MMA (That being said I've seen a couple recent UFCs at the DFAAC here in the Sandbox, owing to MMA's popularity in the military).
> 
> I especially like its conditioning sections and plan to integrate some of its routines and exercises into my own conditioning routines and use some of its concepts to build my own home gym.
> 
> I was wondering what non-MMA noobs and non-future practicioners thought of this publication.


 

Ah read the mag, got the t shirt lol well actually the hoodie!
Fighters Only was started a couple of years bck by a chap called Rob in Newcastle with Ian Freeman as his 'named' fighter fronting it, Ian incidentally has just been done for not paying his income tax lol!  My instructor Mick has done several articles for them. We were in at the beginning of it.
 Hywel Teague the editor has a huge knowledge about MMA as well as being an excellent photographer, he took some magic photos of my daughter. Rosi Sexton is a pro fighter who has fought in America several times and is across there next month to fight again. Peter Irving I have known for years since he was a skinny kid lol, he is a very talented fighter whos trained BJJ in Brazil with some of the best. Paul McVeigh is one of the most talented fighters around, he's just back from living in Japan where he was training and fighting.All have fought on our shows ( boasting rights there lol) 
It's a popular enough magazine but it's leaning towards American MMA has lost it fans here, we're going for other more domestic mags now. still it's nice and shiny and still full of mates so I'll go on buying it!
Quick tip, enter the competitions, not many do so there's a very good chance of winning!


----------



## LoneRider (May 27, 2009)

> Rosi Sexton is a pro fighter who has fought in America several times and is across there next month to fight again.


 
I love reading her column, though I often need a calculator handy to do metric to English conversions whilst doing so. 



> Quick tip, enter the competitions, not many do so there's a very good chance of winning!


 
OK. I'll give it a shot. 

I love Rosi's performance column, a lot of the info I use in my own conditioning program.


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2009)

Rosi is brilliant, shes actually very small and quiet lol! here's her blog.
http://rosisexton.wordpress.com/

As you are a serviceman I'm guessing you have a good sense of humour so have a look at this site, we all go on it... Rosi and everyone from Fighters Only plus Bisping there's a lot of good information on there in between the 'rude' bits lol! 
www.cagewarriors.com


----------

